

Social Networks Are Eating The World - Realskeptic
https://globality.be/blog/Social-Network-Are-Eating-The-World

======
jlockfre
I was interested until I realised they were selling me something.

~~~
holycow19
I just signed up for free. They're not charging anything at the moment at
least.

------
saxamaphone
So friggen true: "If social networks are eating the world, then they are
serving up fast-food-style, processed connections."

------
caruana
How did this make our to number one position?

~~~
kissickas
I'm not positive I understand your question, but it only has 9 points. New
posts are scattered on the front page so they can get some traction (or
downvotes) initially, so the fact that it was at the top at one point has
little significance.

